# FreeBSD ssh Access via Android ("lameix")



## rtwingfield (Nov 8, 2015)

Good evening everyone:

First, I realize that the forum rules #7, https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-forums-rules.38922/, admonish discussions of other operating systems, _et al_; however, I have recently found myself using an Android tablet (LG G Pad V700 . . .it was sort of a freebee for converting from AT&T's legacy DSL to U-verse); regardless while kicking and screaming, I'm beginning to appreciate the _possibilities_.  I am not a _smartypants_ cell phone user; I'm still quite satisfied with my Motorola Tundra flip phone - I can call someone and find out what time it is . . .don't regularly wear a watch. 

Never-the-less, I've always thought that if and when I should upgrade to a "smart" phone, then it would be Android based because of the inherent incorporation of (parts of the) the Linux (_lameix_ ???) OS.

I have install a terminal emulator app., and have ordered a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard; trying to use a virtual vt100 keyboard is very awkward for shell command input, etc.  The next hurdle will be "rooting" it . . .a lame term the "culture" uses to refer to enabling root or superuser access.

OK, back to the possibilities . . .I'd like to experiment with using the tablet as a ssh terminal for remote CL access to my FreeBSD servers, thus allowing me to depend less on the necessity of carrying around a laptop as I have for years.  So, my question is this:  would a thread regarding using an Android tablet as a terminal device for ssh access to a FreeBSD server be acceptable to readers of this forum?  If not, then I'll gladly delete this post and go away


----------



## protocelt (Nov 9, 2015)

As long as a question asked is specific to FreeBSD, the question is allowed.


----------



## UnixRocks (Nov 9, 2015)

FYI, I have been using remote access sporadically to Linux and FreeBSD CLI with ssh via an Android device for over a year now. Works fine if one has a decent Bluetooth keyboard. Without an external keyboard it is ... painful.


----------



## rtwingfield (Nov 9, 2015)

This is great to know!  As I mentioned, I'm pretty much a Luddite when it comes to _smartypants_ phones and tablets, et al., even though I've worked almost forty years as a professional programmer-analyst (whatever).  Regarding keyboards,


UnixRocks said:


> Works fine if one has a decent Bluetooth keyboard. Without an external keyboard it is ... painful.


I too, have realized that a dedicated keyboard is essential:


rtwingfield said:


> . . .have ordered a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard [model Y-R0021]; trying to use a virtual vt100 keyboard is very awkward for shell command input, etc.



If I run into problems, I may want to "pick your mind" regarding the same.


----------



## UnixRocks (Nov 9, 2015)

In case you wonder, I use JuiceSSH for my Android SSH software. Does what I need.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 11, 2015)

From Android devices, VXConnectBot along with Hacker's Keyboard works well to access FreeBSD and Linux stations via SSH. Been using the former since I got an Xperia Pro back in 2012 (hardware keyboard FTW!) And with the later since it was replaced with an Optimus G (no hardware keyboard - boooo).

Edit:  Added hyperlinks to the Play Store for the two apps mentioned.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2015)

phoenix said:


> VXConnectBot along with Hacker's Keyboard works well to access FreeBSD and Linux stations via SSH.


+1 

Hacker's Keyboard is really nice. It works well on my Galaxy S5 although the screen is a bit too small to make full use of the keyboard. On my Note however there's enough space and you get a "full" keyboard, function keys, control key, cursor keys, the whole lot.


----------



## UnixRocks (Nov 11, 2015)

They are talking about this, rtwingfield - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard&hl=en


----------

